# (wifi) association took too long, failing activation

## halvmork

Witam, mam problem z podłączeniem się do hotspot-a wystawionego na smartfonie Sony Xperia Z3 (na Z2 jest ten sam problem), dodam że z innymi sieciami WiFi łączę się bez problemu. Hotspot sprawdziłem że działa, poprzez podłączenie się do niego innym telefonem. W message mam takie komunikaty:

```

Sep  3 20:09:41 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  keyfile: add connection /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Xperia™ Z3 SeaCat-15f193a9-3133-474a-9e0a-849a6bda7afd (15f193a9-3133-474a-9e0a-849a6bda7afd,"Xperia™ Z3 SeaCat")

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): disconnecting for new activation request.

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): device state change: activated -> deactivating (reason 'new-activation') [100 110 60]

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now DISCONNECTING

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): device state change: deactivating -> disconnected (reason 'new-activation') [110 30 60]

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): canceled DHCP transaction, DHCP client pid 28511

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): DHCPv4 state changed bound -> done

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: wlp1s0: deauthenticating from 44:32:c8:30:76:90 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now DISCONNECTED

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): Activation: starting connection 'Xperia™ Z3 SeaCat' (15f193a9-3133-474a-9e0a-849a6bda7afd)

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <warn>  Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now CONNECTING

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

Sep  3 16:53:03 SeaCat kernel: cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat dbus[3711]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): Activation: (wifi) connection 'Xperia™ Z3 SeaCat' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  Config: added 'ssid' value 'Xperia? Z3 SeaCat'

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat dbus[3711]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Sep  3 20:09:42 SeaCat nm-dispatcher[29486]: Dispatching action 'down' for wlp1s0

Sep  3 20:09:43 SeaCat ntpd[3925]: Deleting interface #5 wlp1s0, 192.168.0.13#123, interface stats: received=4, sent=4, dropped=0, active_time=21 secs

Sep  3 20:09:43 SeaCat ntpd[3925]: 46.250.172.2 local addr 192.168.0.13 -> <null>

Sep  3 20:09:43 SeaCat ntpd[3925]: 149.156.70.60 local addr 192.168.0.13 -> <null>

Sep  3 20:09:43 SeaCat ntpd[3925]: 213.199.225.40 local addr 192.168.0.13 -> <null>

Sep  3 20:09:43 SeaCat ntpd[3925]: 149.156.70.5 local addr 192.168.0.13 -> <null>

Sep  3 20:09:46 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Sep  3 20:10:01 SeaCat cron[30456]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep  3 20:10:08 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <warn>  (wlp1s0): Activation: (wifi) association took too long, failing activation

Sep  3 20:10:08 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): device state change: config -> failed (reason 'ssid-not-found') [50 120 53]

Sep  3 20:10:08 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  NetworkManager state is now DISCONNECTED

Sep  3 20:10:08 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <warn>  (wlp1s0): Activation: failed for connection 'Xperia™ Z3 SeaCat'

Sep  3 20:10:08 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> disconnected

Sep  3 20:10:08 SeaCat NetworkManager[3731]: <info>  (wlp1s0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

```

wydaje się że czas oczekiwania na odpowiedź jest zbyt krótki, ale nie wiem jak można go wydłużyć.

Pozdrawiam

----------

